# Q RE: Poultry Crates for Carrying Live Birds



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

I found a very good price on a poultry crate fro carrying live birds. 

However the door is on the top. I am familiar with the crates with the doors on the side. I worry about having the door on top.

Any advice? Should I take a pass?


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Only if you're going to use it to transport pheasants. It's not the escape, but they butt heads upward, and suicide themselves right out. Ducks, no problem with a top-door crate.

MG


----------



## [email protected]@##? (Jan 19, 2005)

Ask Mike Moscowitz about pheasant crates with top opening doors....you gotta be REAL quick. :lol:


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

I don't know what type birds you're working with, but pheasants are much more apt to beat me at a top door than a side one. If you're careful, precious few will get away from you. But if you're not, you can pretty quickly lose the price difference between a top-door-only crate and an, I think, much handier top and side door model.


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

All the ones that I have seen open at the top. Dogs Afield has some.
http://www.dogsafieldonline.com/shop/default.asp
Look under bird supplies


----------



## willson (Nov 8, 2005)

Our club bought all of our crates from Kuhl Corp. www.kuhlcorp.com

They open from the top and the side but they sell several models.

I believe they were about $60.00/each


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

I'd pass. I have both types. The poultry with just the top door and the one with the side door and sliding top. The second with the side doors are much nicer to work with. You can get them used from the bird supplier you use.

Angie


----------



## Jason Ferris (Feb 23, 2004)

We use the plastic poultry crates with a top door for all our pigeons (we only use pigeons in our trials). They work fine.

Cheers, Jason.


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Pigeons! That sucks! Nothing like ducks or pheasant. But getting a pheasant out of any crate is tuff. Yes I have lost a few and an individual who's name I will not mentioned wanted to shoot me instead of the birds.


----------



## 150class (Jul 1, 2003)

I built my own box over the weekend. 12x12x38
rope handles on both ends
air holes around sides and on top
door on side although I may add a top door too.
$5 for 2 hinges and a barrel bolt to build -I used scrap lumber.

I can email you a picture if youd like. email me so I have your address to reply to


----------

